# University of Waterloo Cube Club



## abr71310 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi guys:

I'm making a cube club in Waterloo!
In the hopes of actually succeeding, I need 7 members (Currently I think I have 5...?) who are currently studying at the University of Waterloo and can send me their information (via PM or e-mail is fine, if you have me in another client such as skype or IM this way would be better as I rarely check this forum) such as student ID#, full name.
If you applied to be an executive (already spoke to me about this), i need:

E-mail address, telephone #, student number.

The membership will be $2 for anybody who isn't already a speedcuber (so you can tell your friends, since ALL are welcome, only UW students can hold executive positions, though, sorry), but $5 after the first month of school.

I am currently in the process of drafting a "constitution" for this club - any ideas in terms of executive roles and / or in general would be greatly appreciated!

(Yes, I've declared myself the club director. Go figure.) 

Any executive or prospective member who wants a look-see at the current DRAFT (if you try to steal it, let's just say FEDS already has a copy of mine), please feel free to give me a shout at any point before the school term starts (September 3, 2010).


----------



## riffz (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm already in.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm studying so I can go to the University of Waterloo


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 21, 2010)

ill join in 2011. planning on going there for 1st degree


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 22, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> I'll join in 2011


same


----------



## Forte (Jun 22, 2010)

I dunno if I was counted as in, but I'm in lol


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll be there this fall! (no seriously)
Didn't know there were people from waterloo here.

And maybe I can reclaim my NRs there since there are no competitions here haha.


----------



## Forte (Jun 23, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> I'll be there this fall! (no seriously)
> Didn't know there were people from waterloo here.
> 
> And maybe I can reclaim my NRs there since there are no competitions here haha.



Hey cool! Join us


----------



## Cheli (Sep 4, 2011)

*UWaterloo cubing/twisty puzzles club*

So I searched and found this thread - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22028-University-of-Waterloo-cube-club - and thought starting a new thread would be better than bumping a year old one.

My questions are pretty much: are you people still here? Did you actually start a club? Is it still going? If so, when/where do you meet? 

On the FEDS website there's a linked video from January's club fair day where a dude with long brown hair was talking about the Twisty Puzzles club, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I usually end up missing Clubs day for one reason or another so I thought I'd ask here before the term starts.


----------



## riffz (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=148968741788034


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 4, 2011)

riffz said:


> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=148968741788034


 
It seems dead...


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 4, 2011)

Why can't it be renamed "University of Waterloo Rubik's Cube Club"?
Most non-cubers and even some cubers likely would have never heard the term "twisty puzzle".


----------



## riffz (Sep 4, 2011)

Others as well as myself have already pointed that out but Michael didn't want to budge.


----------



## Cheli (Sep 5, 2011)

riffz said:


> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=148968741788034


 
K thanks, I sent a join request but the last update on the info page is from January. What's the deal for this term?


----------



## Meep (Sep 5, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Why can't it be renamed "University of Waterloo Rubik's Cube Club"?
> Most non-cubers and even some cubers likely would have never heard the term "twisty puzzle".


 
Please start a new club under that name, somebody >_>


----------



## riffz (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheli said:


> K thanks, I sent a join request but the last update on the info page is from January. What's the deal for this term?


 
http://www.facebook.com/mshao

He's the club director so harass him.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 10, 2011)

This is Michael posting on some new student's account. 
STOP. HARRASSING. ME.
I've had like twenty FRs on Facebook from people I do not know...

I'll make the stupid club name "University of Waterloo Rubik's Cube Club" if you kids actually come to the stupid meetings.

If less than ten people come to the first meeting, I am not running this anymore... I need a successor for being a director.


----------



## Gold_A (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll come to the meetings, this is the only club that i'm interested in going to.
Plus, since i'm going into engineering I won't have much time for any other clubs, but this just seems like somethign I have to go to


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 10, 2011)

(It's me again not Michael)
I hope people actually show up, so that this actually works out. Tell your friends!


----------



## Cheli (Sep 11, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> This is Michael posting on some new student's account.
> STOP. HARRASSING. ME.
> I've had like twenty FRs on Facebook from people I do not know...
> 
> ...


 
Um, calm down. You should be happy that people are interested in joining.. and if you want people to come to the meeting, you might want to tell people when/where they are considering the FB group is way outdated and has varying times/places for the meetings that happened in the winter. e.g. is there a meeting this week or are you guys waiting until after Clubs day?


----------



## Gold_A (Sep 22, 2011)

Will there be any information (or a booth) available tomorrow or on friday during the club days?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 22, 2011)

Gold_A said:


> Will there be any information (or a booth) available tomorrow or on friday during the club days?


Tomorrow. 
I'll be there tomorrow from 11:30 to 12:30 at the SLC.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Tomorrow.
> I'll be there tomorrow from 11:30 to 12:30 at the SLC.


 
And I'll be there at 7:45. In the morning. Why? I'm not sure.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 22, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> And I'll be there at 7:45. In the morning. Why? I'm not sure.


Because Michael doesn't want to be there alone.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yay


----------



## Gold_A (Sep 22, 2011)

I have class for a lot of the day so I guess 7:45 it is then


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 22, 2011)

Where at 7:45?


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 22, 2011)

SLC


----------

